# أقوال سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث في صور جديدة من تصميماتي



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 



​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 

*+++++++++++++*​ 


​ 
*أتمنى من كل قلبي*​ 
*ان تكون الصور عجبتكم تصميماتها*​ 
*بركة صلوات سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث تكون مع جميعكم*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الرقه والجمال يا فراشتى بجد
تعيشى يا حبيبتى وتصممى حاجات حلوه كده *


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

بجد انتي فنانة​


ميرسي ياقمر على الاعمال الجامدة جدا دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و تمتعينا بالتصميمات الجميلة دايما
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2009)

*إيه الجمال ده
ربنا يخليكى لينا وتبدعى أكتر
كلهم أجمل من بعض  وأنا سيفتهم عندى
أشكرك كثيرااا أختى الحبيبة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*الله حلوين اوى بجد وخصوصا الوانهم جميلة اوى 

تسلم ايدك يحماتى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم اييييييييدك يا احلى فروشة
كلمات جميلة وتصميمات روووووووووعة زيك
ربنا يبارك فيكى حبيبتى​*


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2009)

جمال يا فراشة
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*كلهم احلا من بعض يا فراشة..
عنجد تصميمات رائعة ..

ربنا يبارك انجازك ..
مشكووووووووووورة فروشة ​*


----------



## faris sd4l (4 يونيو 2009)

فنانة يا فراشة كتير حلوين
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك اكتر

على فكرة رح حط وحدة بتوقيعي​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين كتير يا فروشة 
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## eriny roro (4 يونيو 2009)

بجد تحفة قوى وكلهم اجمل من بعض

تسلم ايدك 
صليلى كتيررررررررررررر​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2009)

*جامدين جدا  يا فراشه 
تسلم ايدك 
*​


----------



## H O P A (4 يونيو 2009)

*الألوان تحفة ,,, بجد انتي هتبقي مية مية استمري ,,,

شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دى يروم يدامد انتا


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليكى*
*تسلم ايدك يا فراشة*
*تصميمات فى منتهى الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*
**​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2009)

استاذه يا فراشه  حلوووووووووووووين جداااااااا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر 

اقوال جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا

وتصميمات اكتر من رااااااااائعه​


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2009)

_روعه طبعا_
_تسلم ايدك يا فراشة_
_يسوع يبارك تعبك وحياتك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2009)

_*بؤلك ايه متورنيش حاجه تاني انتي عملاها
 
علشان بتغاظ مش بعرف اعمل زيها
اهي اهي اااااااه
انتي علي ممكن تصالحيني
لو عملتاي موضوع فيه شويه فلاتر حلوه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





لا بامانه جامدين جدا 
تسلم ايدك​*_


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يونيو 2009)

تصميمات رائعة و تستحق التقييم
الرب يبارك موهبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يونيو 2009)

*حقيقي رووووعة بجد يا فوشي

بجد مش مجاملة كلهم حلوين جدا  ودي عجبتني جدا 

الرب يبارك في كل ما تصنعة يمينك اختي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2009)

تصميمات واقوال فى منتهى الروعه يا فنانه
تسلم ايدك يا فروش​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووين اوووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك يا فراشة
وتعيش وتصمملنا​*


----------



## vetaa (4 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه يا فراشه بجد
حقيقى متميزة دايما برافو عليكى


*​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي لكل واحد ولكل واحدة فرد فرد

ميرسي على مروركم الجميل 

 وتشجيعكم الرائع 

 ومحبتكم الجميلة 

و تقييماتكم المزهلة 

بجد ميرسي نورتوني وشرفتوني ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

تصميمات بمنتهى الجمال

استاذة يا فراشة

مشكورة ربنا يبارك في مجهودك


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووعة موت بجد يافراشة
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياجميل
تستاهلى اجمد تقييم​


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه طبعا يا فراشتي *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ودايما يارب ممتعانا باعمالك الجميله*​


----------



## K A T Y (4 يونيو 2009)

_*تحفة يا فووووووووووووووشي*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا عمري*_

_*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## كوك (4 يونيو 2009)

_*اوووووو  روعه يا فراشه بجد فى منتهى جمال تسلم ايدك*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## جيلان (4 يونيو 2009)

*بامانة ربنا زى العسل شكلهم انت يا بت زوقك تحفة 
وبجد اقوال البابا شنودة عاملة زى السهام فى تأثيرها 
ميرسى يا فروووووووش تعيشى وتعمليلنا تصميمات قمر زيك كدى*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2009)

*بجد بجد  يا فراشه فى منتهى الجمال

ربنا يبارك موهبتك

تعيشى وتصممى عقبال الواد مكاريوس

لما يطلع موهوب كده
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

*فنانة يافراشتنا الجميلة

ميرسى تصميمات راااائعه جدااا




*​


----------



## ponponayah (4 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووعة يا فوشى بجد
ميرسى يا قمر على التصميمات الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرا

يا ام مكاريوس

ربنا يباركك

وتستمرى فى مواضيعك القيمة​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 يونيو 2009)

*روعة يا فروشة
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا قمر
تستحقى احلى تقييم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تصميمات بمنتهى الجمال
> 
> استاذة يا فراشة
> 
> مشكورة ربنا يبارك في مجهودك


 




m a r i a m قال:


> روووووووووووعة موت بجد يافراشة​
> 
> ربنا يخليكي لينا ياجميل​
> تستاهلى اجمد تقييم


 




mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه طبعا يا فراشتي *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ودايما يارب ممتعانا باعمالك الجميله*​


 




k a t y قال:


> _*تحفة يا فووووووووووووووشي*_​
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا عمري*_​
> ...


 




كوك قال:


> _*اوووووو روعه يا فراشه بجد فى منتهى جمال تسلم ايدك*_​
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 


جيلان قال:


> *بامانة ربنا زى العسل شكلهم انت يا بت زوقك تحفة *
> *وبجد اقوال البابا شنودة عاملة زى السهام فى تأثيرها *
> *ميرسى يا فروووووووش تعيشى وتعمليلنا تصميمات قمر زيك كدى*


 


mina elbatal قال:


> *بجد بجد يا فراشه فى منتهى الجمال*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> 
> ...


 




happy angel قال:


> *فنانة يافراشتنا الجميلة*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى تصميمات راااائعه جدااا*​
> ...


 




ponponayah قال:


> روووووووووووعة يا فوشى بجد
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر على التصميمات الجميلة
> يسوع يباركك​


 




gogoragheb قال:


> الف شكرا​
> 
> 
> يا ام مكاريوس​
> ...


 
ميرسي جدا جدا جدا على تشجيعم وكلامكم الجميل و التقييمات الحلوة ​ 
عطرتم موضوعي بتواجدكم ​ 
محبتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


​

*بصراحة يا حماتى انا ادمااااان انى اتفرج على تصميماتك الجميلة *
*صدقينى فعلاً فى منتهى الروعة بجد*
*وخصوصاً القول ده عجبنى اوى*
*تسلم ايدك وتعيشى وتصمميلنا حجات حلوة كدا يارب دايماً*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (4 يونيو 2009)

جميل خالص فراشة واسمحيلى بتعليق بسيط هو المقاسات التصميم الى كلنا بنقع فيها حتى انا 
اوضح اكتر دى اقوال الممفروض يكون حجم الصور تقريبآ مشابه لحجم البنارات الاعلانية 
لان واضح جدآ ان تركيزك على الكلام






 انا اكتر شئ بيكون صعب لى المقاسات + الافكار لان التصميم فكرة فى كتير من اصحابى يشوفو تصميماتى العربية بتبقى جميلة من وجهة نظرهم وتعليقاتهم لكن فى التصميمات المسيحية بتبقى تعليقاتهم مش عجبانى لان الصور من وجهة نظرهم بتبقى مش كويسة 
وده ناتج ان اغلبيت التصميمات المسيحية والى بيصممو بيكون تركيزهم على اظهار الصور المستخدمة اكثر من جماليات التصميم 
بس بجد تصميمات روعة اخوكى ابرام ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مان على زوقك ​ 


stray sheep قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> *بصراحة يا حماتى انا ادمااااان انى اتفرج على تصميماتك الجميلة *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه

عسل حبيبتي

ميرسي يا سكرة على مرورك الجميل ​




جُرُوحْ قال:


> جميل خالص فراشة واسمحيلى بتعليق بسيط هو المقاسات التصميم الى كلنا بنقع فيها حتى انا
> اوضح اكتر دى اقوال الممفروض يكون حجم الصور تقريبآ مشابه لحجم البنارات الاعلانية
> لان واضح جدآ ان تركيزك على الكلام
> 
> ...



ميرسي بجد يا ابرام على تشرفيك في الموضوع و على تعليقك اللي كتير استفدت منة

عارف اقلك على سر هههههههه

حجم الصور بختارها ازاي

بيبقى الاول فية فكرة في دماغي و متخيلة شكلها

و ادور على اي صورة بالحجم اللي عاوزاة

واعرف طولها و عرضها 

واروح اعمل بنفس حجمها

بس يا سيدي  ​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (4 يونيو 2009)

الاغلبية بيعملو كده ومنهم انا طبعآ ههههههههه لانى ساعات بنسى المقاسات وفى صور بتعجبنى مقاسها 

اتفضلى يافراشة موضوع مهم ليكى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1394937#post1394937​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا جروح فعلا هايفيدني كتير جدا ​


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

صور جميلة جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2009)

*التصميمات اكتر من رائعة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2009)

جمييييييييل كالعادة يا فروشة 

دايما كده مغرقانا فى أبداعاتك 

حاجة حلوة على الكلمتين دول بقى

ههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

emadhakim قال:


> صور جميلة جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *التصميمات اكتر من رائعة​*_
> *تسلم ايديكى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> *ويعوض تعب محبتك*
> _


 



marmar_maroo قال:


> جمييييييييل كالعادة يا فروشة
> 
> 
> دايما كده مغرقانا فى أبداعاتك
> ...




ميرسي لمروركم و تشجيعكم الحلووووووووو

مرمر حاجة حلوة خدي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





مش حرماكي من حاجة اهوة هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يونيو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال
المسيح يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس

شكرا كتير


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا فراشه على الصور تحفه



بس اقعتى زلى فيه كده علشان معنديش السيريل نمبر ياختى ههههههههههه​


----------



## ارووجة (5 يونيو 2009)

روعة ياقمر ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)

*احلى تقييم لفراشتنا الجميلة*​


----------



## kimo14th (5 يونيو 2009)

تصميمات جميله يا فراشه 

وممكن كمان تستخدميها وتحطى ايات من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا فراشة
على الموضوع والتصميمات 
الاكثر من رائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 يونيو 2009)

*واوووووووووووووووووووووووو
حلووووووووووووووين كتيررررررررررررررررررر
تصميمات هايله عن جد
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك وموهبتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2009)

*رائعه يا فراشة*​


----------



## فادية (5 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم  ايديك  يا فراشة  بجد  بجد *
*روووووووووووووعة *
*ربنا يبارك  موهبتك  دي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> المسيح يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس
> 
> شكرا كتير


 



+pepo+ قال:


> ميرسى يا فراشه على الصور تحفه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ارووجة قال:


> روعة ياقمر ^_^
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 



happy angel قال:


> *احلى تقييم لفراشتنا الجميلة*​


 


kimo14th قال:


> تصميمات جميله يا فراشه
> 
> وممكن كمان تستخدميها وتحطى ايات من الكتاب المقدس


 



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فراشة
> على الموضوع والتصميمات
> الاكثر من رائعة
> ودمتى بود​


 



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووووووو​​​​*​*
> حلووووووووووووووين كتيررررررررررررررررررر
> تصميمات هايله عن جد
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 



bitar قال:


> *رائعه يا فراشة*​


 



فادية قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا فراشة بجد بجد *
> 
> *روووووووووووووعة *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك دي* ​




ميرسي كتير على مروركم وتشجيعم الرائع جدا جدا

شرفتوني 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 يونيو 2009)

*جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة يالهوتى يافراشتى بجد تسلم ايديكى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا احلى كيريا ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2009)

أعمال يديك يا فراشة هي نتيجة حتمية لحرارة الإيمان في قلبك ومحبتك للرب

ليزيدك الرب من نعمه بما يراك مستحقة له
من أجل تمجيد اسمه المبارك 
آمين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يونيو 2009)

أمة قال:


> أعمال يديك يا فراشة هي نتيجة حتمية لحرارة الإيمان في قلبك ومحبتك للرب​
> ليزيدك الرب من نعمه بما يراك مستحقة له
> من أجل تمجيد اسمه المبارك
> آمين​


 اختي العزيزة الغالية امة

ردك صدقيني حرك جوايا حجات كتيرة قوي

اشكرك من كل قلبي على الرد الجميل المشجع

الرب يباركك ويعوووضك ​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> *+++++++++++++*​
> 
> ...



تحفه يا فراشه ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعملى حاجات احلى و احلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو ​


----------



## st-mary (21 يونيو 2009)

:big29::ab4::018A1D~146:

رائع بجد رائع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2009)

st-mary قال:


> :big29::ab4::018a1d~146:​
> 
> 
> رائع بجد رائع​


 ميرسي كتير يا ماري ​


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ليكى على هذا الفن الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور ومقولات جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا فراشة مسيحية

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة حقيقي التصميمات والاقوال كمان مش كلها كنت اعرفها
ميرسي ياقمررررررررررر


----------

